# Profile picture



## chalks (May 27, 2015)

How do I add a picture to my profile ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Click "profile" top right of page, that takes you to "Control panel" click "profile" click "Edit Avatar & upload Pic from your PC, noting the size restrictions.
Hoggy.


----------



## chalks (May 27, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Click "profile" top right of page, that takes you to "Control panel" click "profile" click "Edit Avatar & upload Pic from your PC, noting the size restrictions.
> Hoggy.


Thanks hobby, Netts x


----------



## chalks (May 27, 2015)

chalks said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Click "profile" top right of page, that takes you to "Control panel" click "profile" click "Edit Avatar & upload Pic from your PC, noting the size restrictions.
> ...


Even Hoggy


----------

